# Reduced Sugar Zucchini Jam



## special-k (Jan 2, 2004)

I found this in our local newspaper. Going to try it this weekend.

Reduced Sugar Zucchini Jam

6 cups grated zucchini

1 and 1/2 cups Splenda Baking Sugar

1 cup crushed pineapple, undrained

1/2 cup lemon juice

1 (3-ounce) package sugar-free peach, apricot, cherry or grape Jello

In a large kettle add a cup of water and zucchini and cook stirring often for 30 minutes. Add sugar, pineapple and lemon juice and cook for 20 more minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and add gelatin, stirring well. Pour in sterile jars and seal. 

You must have to keep it in the fridge although it doesn't say so.

I've seen this with tomatoes and cherry jello and it was pretty good.


Will let everyone know how it turns out.

special-k


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds great, do let us hear. I may try this soon!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Special-k, was wondering how your jam turned out.


----------

